# Tenderness in Lower Abdomen



## starlight2801

Hi Ladies,

I still haven't fully moved over from first tri but thought I'd post here to get some advice from you folks who are a bit further along in your pregnancies.

I am just over 13 weeks pregnant and my lower abdomen feels sore and tender. 

I wouldn't say it was painful or crampy, just tender, particularly when I'm bending over or if it gets touched. Last night I was lying on my side in bed and my OH cuddled me with his hands on my tummy. He wasn't pushing hard but it felt tender enough that I had to ask him to move his hands :-(

Has anyone else had this? Is it something I should be worried about or do you think its just 'one of those things'? If it is normal does it last all the way through pregnancy or does it calm down? 

Sorry for all the questions. I'm not due to see the midwife again until the end of next month so I don't know who else to ask.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Nessicle

It's cos everything is stretching and growing hun it's your muscles and ligaments - completely normal! I have it more or less all the time and I'm quite big now so it's even more sore :( but all for the sake of our bubs eh?!


----------



## starlight2801

Nessicle said:


> It's cos everything is stretching and growing hun it's your muscles and ligaments - completely normal! I have it more or less all the time and I'm quite big now so it's even more sore :( but all for the sake of our bubs eh?!

Thanks Nessicle, that's a relief  My main concern is always that something is wrong but if it's normal than as long as my baby is healthy at the end of all this I'm happy to endure - although not necessarily without complaining ;-) x


----------



## Nessicle

You're welcome hun :flower: that's what we're all here for, I'm a complete moaning minnie and the sort of person who feels every twinge so when I've asked my mum and friends if they've had this they think I'm weird lol but mw assured me it's normal especailly as your uterus starts to lift out of your pelvis xx


----------



## starlight2801

I've had different variations of pain all the way through my pregnancy so far and when I've talked to friends and family about it they've looked at me like I'm mad. We must be sensitive types Nessicle xx


----------



## Nessicle

nothing wrong with that hun! :flower: 

some call me a hypochondriac - I call it "in tune with my body" plus I felt baby move at 15 weeks even with an anterior placenta so I'm happy to be in tune in with my body so sod 'em ha ha! xx


----------



## starlight2801

Ooh I hope I can feel my baby move at 15 weeks too - all the twinges will be worth while then for certs xx


----------



## SBB

I've had this too... It's not all the time just on and off. Hard to describe really, almost feels like it's bruised and it hurts when I move... I have found it comes and goes but I don't think it's anything to be worried about x x x


----------



## Nessicle

SBB yeah bruised and sore I get that every day cos i'm up and down a lot at work it gets quite painful! 

you never know starlight! I felt feathery gentle flutters at 15 weeks and then full on kicks by 17 weeks :flower: x


----------



## starlight2801

SBB said:


> I've had this too... It's not all the time just on and off. Hard to describe really, almost feels like it's bruised and it hurts when I move... I have found it comes and goes but I don't think it's anything to be worried about x x x

Yep, bruised is the best way I can describe it. Glad it's definately not just me at least  xx


----------



## starlight2801

Nessicle said:


> you never know starlight! I felt feathery gentle flutters at 15 weeks and then full on kicks by 17 weeks :flower: x

That's brilliant :-D xx


----------



## SBB

Yep it's all so worth it when you can feel bubs :happydance: even when it kicks me in the bladder _just_ after I've been for a wee I still love it! I felt bubs too in week 15 I think then kicks a week later so fingers crossed you will too! 

x x x


----------



## Nessicle

lol SBB the kicks to the cervix freak me out x


----------



## SBB

Yeh they're pretty weird!! I find it weird when the baby moves, and my bump goes all tight and then it's actually lopsided where he's over to one side! Every time it happens I pull my top up to look - luckily I'm usually at home :haha: 

X x x


----------



## princess-emma

hey hun i had this around 12 weeks!!! felt really tender too touch but waasnt painful unless i touched..lol..... felt all bruised.... i was told it could be where i had c section last time and it was pressing on scar tissue or just the baby and what not moving up and body accomadatating to it.... xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yep i have this at random points, it's a really weird feeling. Don't worry at all, it's just bub getting into a funny position x


----------



## starlight2801

Cheers everyone, 

Definately feel relieved now and I'm not so tender today either, which is a bonus x


----------

